# future X-trail ? what do you think



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Just wondering on what is coming...

Since the X-trail was lauched in Canada this year and still not in USA supposibly because of small SUV market being better up here,

And since the the X-trail shares its platform with the Altima which comes with either the 4 cyl QR25 or the 6 cyl VQ35, Do you forcast for coming years that the X-trail would also be made available with the 6 cyl VQ35, and that way it could be made more appealing to US market ?

just wondering what your thoughts are...

ValBoo.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> Just wondering on what is coming...
> 
> Since the X-trail was lauched in Canada this year and still not in USA supposibly because of small SUV market being better up here,
> 
> ...


Hi ValBoo,

Reading different reviews on the net, it seems the US market is asking for something smaller in size than the current X-Terra and something with a choice between the 4 cylinder and a V6 engine.

This article gives a sneak preview of whats in store for future nissan model line-up (which may include a modified xtrail)

http://auto.consumerguide.com/auto/new/reviews/full/index.cfm/id/37453


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

aussietrail said:


> Hi ValBoo,
> 
> Reading different reviews on the net, it seems the US market is asking for something smaller in size than the current X-Terra and something with a choice between the 4 cylinder and a V6 engine.
> 
> ...


More power. Better suspension (sport ride would be nice). More luxury interior. Move the console in front of the driver. Fix that pretty useless other storage bin on the passenger side.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

mfreedman said:


> More power. Better suspension (sport ride would be nice). More luxury interior. Move the console in front of the driver. Fix that pretty useless other storage bin on the passenger side.


Mfreedman:
Wow! from your harsh reply it doesn't look like your ejoying your X-trail ???


Aussietrail:
thanks for the link to the article. If you stumble across more info let me know. I myself enjoy the 4 cyl 2.5 l, but a few people at my work, who like the x-trail, have asked if it would come with a 6 cyl ... we'll see.

ValBoo.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

X-Trail isn't based on Altimas, it's based on the Almera's (UK version for reference), altough QR25 is at SE-R Sentra & Altima they don't share platform with X-Trail.

It's much shorter than L31 Altima & very similar than B15 Sentra, but it's based in the Almera, Fortunatelly with a much better design conception.

I'm not shure about Almera's platform but I guess is "N" one.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Actually the X-Trail (T30) is based off the Almera Tino (V10) which is a mini-minivan (Renault Scenic in size). The Almera Tino is itself based on a modified Almera (N16) platform.

The X-Trail shares front suspension bits with the B-15/N16 and Murano/Altima. The brakes are shared with the Altima/Maxima/Murano while the engine and tranny are taken from the B-15 (QR20DE & QR25DE), N16 (YD22DDTi) and SR20VET.

The transmision in the SR20VET model is the same one used for the QR25DE/QR20DE variant (4-speed autos).

There's a whole other bunch of parts that you guys can crossreference on Nissan's FAST.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

mfreedman said:


> More power. Better suspension (sport ride would be nice). More luxury interior. Move the console in front of the driver. Fix that pretty useless other storage bin on the passenger side.


Mr. F: What do you mean by luxury interior? I'm in the lap of luxury right now, with a multi adjustable heated seat, decent six-pack stereo, good strong heater/AC, excellent interior lighting and God's great heaven above the giant skylight. The grippy, thick leather-wrapped steering wheel is a practical luxury, and so is the glareproof crosshatched dash top. The scrubbable walls and cargo floor are luxuries, unless you have a valet to maintain your ride. If you want a car tarted up with fake wood and velvetine like your granny's living room, you should consider a Buick. And what do you have against small extra storage bins? Don't you use sunglasses, gum, Chapstick, sunscreen, a cellphone, a Blackberry, a GPS, a pen, a notepad, a roadmap or pocket atlas or even a wallet?
PS. After two weeks with the dashtop centre-mounted instrument pod, I find I can keep an eye on the speedo and still keep track of the traffic. When I go back to my other car, it makes me nervous, because you can't see the instruments without refocusing and taking your eyes completely off the road. I thought I would just tolerate the instrument placement; now I consider it a significant safety advantage.
I'm happy with the compromise between power and fuel economy, and I can't comment on the suspension yet, although I have no complaints to date.


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

Avery Slickride said:


> Mr. F: What do you mean by luxury interior? I'm in the lap of luxury right now, with a multi adjustable heated seat, decent six-pack stereo, good strong heater/AC, excellent interior lighting and God's great heaven above the giant skylight. The grippy, thick leather-wrapped steering wheel is a practical luxury, and so is the glareproof crosshatched dash top. The scrubbable walls and cargo floor are luxuries, unless you have a valet to maintain your ride. If you want a car tarted up with fake wood and velvetine like your granny's living room, you should consider a Buick. And what do you have against small extra storage bins? Don't you use sunglasses, gum, Chapstick, sunscreen, a cellphone, a Blackberry, a GPS, a pen, a notepad, a roadmap or pocket atlas or even a wallet?
> PS. After two weeks with the dashtop centre-mounted instrument pod, I find I can keep an eye on the speedo and still keep track of the traffic. When I go back to my other car, it makes me nervous, because you can't see the instruments without refocusing and taking your eyes completely off the road. I thought I would just tolerate the instrument placement; now I consider it a significant safety advantage.
> I'm happy with the compromise between power and fuel economy, and I can't comment on the suspension yet, although I have no complaints to date.


I came from an Audi A4 sports coupe. What can I say. I was spoiled. I have kids. They didn't drive stick. And I needed a new tranny - but that's another story. And YES I know they are two different animals....I could go into all the things I like (there are plenty and I agree with a lot of your comments BTW) and dislike (see previous list) - but the question was "what do you think the next Xtrail will look like" or something to that effect. If they ever want to sell this ve-hicle in the US that market will want these upgrades, and I'm betting at least some of them will be coming here too. And oh yea, from day one I mentioned that the armrest was all but useless except for those 5'6" and under. The center console is no problem at all simply because when I lean on the armrest I am so far over to the right that the console is right in front of me...They'll be changing that for sure I think. Shoot I'd pay money to change that now ( a proper upgrade not the quasi solution available as an accesory from Nissan) . 

Aside from all this I do like the truck/car. It's functional, serves my general purposes (and those of my kids/family) it looks pretty nice, and it drives reasonably well. I compromised and accepted what I feel are inadequecies and accepted them for what they are. Or I would not have bought one.

But I'll still be buying another A4 one day. Flame at will.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Terranismo said:


> Actually the X-Trail (T30) is based off the Almera Tino (V10) which is a mini-minivan (Renault Scenic in size). The Almera Tino is itself based on a modified Almera (N16) platform.
> 
> The X-Trail shares front suspension bits with the B-15/N16 and Murano/Altima. The brakes are shared with the Altima/Maxima/Murano while the engine and tranny are taken from the B-15 (QR20DE & QR25DE), N16 (YD22DDTi) and SR20VET.
> 
> ...


Hi Terranismo,

Wow thanks for the info... So it is true even Nissan staff sometimes don't know what they're talking about???

By the way since you seem knowledgable, do you know what happened to the missing 10 (or 15) HP on the QR25 engine on our canadian X-trail ?

I know Manuelga & I exchanged a few posts on this before, but could not quite come up with a definite answer. You probably noticed that the Altima and Sentra SE-R (SpecV), having the QR25 engine, have listed 175 HP but our canadian X-trail is only listed as 165 HP ??? Even better the mexican version lists 180 HP for their X-trail !!!

I'm just curious since I will be adding some mods comes this spring looking for some spare HP.
(Hotshot CAI & header, Magnaflow cat, res & muffler, UR pulley)


ValBoo.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Valboo,

Well I've talked this over with some members from the B15sentra.net board and have come to the conclusion that my ECU is probably set up differently from the Canadian X-Trail. It's also possible that you guys have some added emission equipment that lowers output.

Let me know if you need some help with the mods. I currently have everything on your list except for the pulley (that changes later this month though  ).


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

mfreedman said:


> Flame at will.


Nothing to flame about, Mr. F. When you called for more luxury, I was comparing the X-Trail to its direct competitors. In terms of space, performance, real creature comfort and useful luxuries, it rates very well in that company. I admit, it's no Audi. On the other hand, on the roads I frequent most weekends, a sports sedan would be worthless. Different horses for different courses.
And yeah, what's the point of the padded top on that console? It sits about four inches lower than my elbow. I have a cheap DIY idea for an armrest. If it works, I'll post it.
As far as the U.S. market goes, I don't see why the XT would need a lot of upgrades. People buy RAVs, CRVs etc. in the States, and they don't come close to the XT's appeal. And if you're not hauling a heavy trailer or six passengers, the XT performs as well or better than a lot of bigger, costlier and thirstier midsize SUVs (in most applications). :thumbup:


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*Pulley*



Terranismo said:


> Hi Valboo,
> 
> Well I've talked this over with some members from the B15sentra.net board and have come to the conclusion that my ECU is probably set up differently from the Canadian X-Trail. It's also possible that you guys have some added emission equipment that lowers output.
> 
> Let me know if you need some help with the mods. I currently have everything on your list except for the pulley (that changes later this month though  ).


Hi Terranismo,
Since on the subject of Pulley, I got mine from my previous car (Spec V). It is from Unorthodox Racing, but they were unable to tell me if it will fit in the X-trail. I have not tried to install it yet. 
Since you say you will be doing yours later this month, let me know how it goes. Is yours from UR as well ?

ValBoo.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Valboo it will fit. The stock pulley assemblies are the same. I'm getting mine from Impulse Mechanisms early next month.


----------

